# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  ESTACAS DE HIGO

## luquispe@gmail.com

BUENAS TARDES  
BUSCO ESTACAS DE HIGO PARA 5 HA . 
ALGUNA INFORMACION AL NUMERO 994172157 
SALUDOS.Temas similares: Artículo: Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de estacas de cerezo de Israel Artículo: Amplían por 2 años requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de estacas de vid de EE UU Venta Estacas Granado NECESITO ESTACAS O ESQUEJES DE LAUREL (Laurus nobilis) Senasa modificó requisitos fitosanitarios a estacas y fruta fresca de uva procedente de Chile

----------

